# Incline Bench Press and Military Press



## kiko (May 9, 2008)

How similar is 45 degree Incline Bench Press to Military Press as far as muscle recruitment is concern?


----------



## chris mason (May 9, 2008)

More focus on the pec minor and less on shoulders, but both will strenuously train your shoulders.


----------



## biggfly (May 9, 2008)

>45 = more shoulders


----------



## kiko (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info!







This knowledge added growth to my penile tissue.


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2008)

the incline still has some of a horizontal flexion element to it, so it will recruit pectorallis major (along with the deltoids).

the over head press creates a situation where the shoulder must abduct in order to perform the lift.  this hits all three heads of the deltoid, and because it is vertical (unless you lean way back like an asshole), the pectorallis major is not really going to be rectuited to a great extent (at least from a prime mover perspective).


----------



## sakbar (May 11, 2008)

Hi P-funk, 

Given the noticable difference in Military Presses and Incline Presses, how do programs like  5 X 5  provide the option of either or? 

Thanks,
Sak


----------



## kiko (May 11, 2008)

P-funk said:


> the incline still has some of a horizontal flexion element to it, so it will recruit pectorallis major (along with the deltoids).
> 
> the over head press creates a situation where the shoulder must abduct in order to perform the lift.  this hits all three heads of the deltoid, and because it is vertical (*unless you lean way back like an asshole*), the pectorallis major is not really going to be rectuited to a great extent (at least from a prime mover perspective).



Aren't a person running the risk of falling backward like a dumbass by doing that? 

Btw, when performing barbell military press should the bar be lowered to chin level or all the way down to the upper chest.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2008)

kiko said:


> Aren't a person running the risk of falling backward like a dumbass by doing that?




You'd be surprised...


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2008)

sakbar said:


> Hi P-funk,
> 
> Given the noticable difference in Military Presses and Incline Presses, how do programs like  5 X 5  provide the option of either or?
> 
> ...



provide the option?

the traditional 5x5 (Bill Starr) used the overhead press (if I remeber correctly).  Most people now-a-days swamp that out for a bench press.  But, if you wanted the variety, I would go with something like the lift you want to focus on being on your monday and friday workouts, and then the other lift (the supplemental lift) being placed on wed., which is the lower intensity day of the week in the 5x5 program.


----------



## kiko (May 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You'd be surprised...



He looks like he's going break in half. What an asshole!


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2008)

kiko said:


> He looks like he's going break in half. What an asshole!



that is how the old school olympic lifters did it.  before the olympic lifts were dropped down to just the snatch and the clean and jerk, there used to be a 3rd lift.  the clean and press.

The snatch was a test of your balance and athleticism
The clean and press was a test of your brute strength, since it was a strict press.
The clean and jerk was a test of your total body power.

The clean and press was dropped because of things like the above photo.  After awhile, guys were leaning back like crazy, making it more of an unsupported incline press, that the judges of the sport didn't know what to pass as a "good lift" and what should not be counted.  So, they decided to drop it because it was to hard to judge.


----------



## kiko (May 11, 2008)

I would be surprise if that didn't lead to long-term spinal injuries.


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2008)

Ditto.  I thought P was going to say that the shit was dropped because people got injured.


----------



## Witchblade (May 11, 2008)

You will get injured after a while, but then again most pro athletes get injured. The judge only cares about cheating, not about injuries. You can round your back on deadlifts all you like, as long as you lift it up and lock out.


----------



## CowPimp (May 11, 2008)

sakbar said:


> Hi P-funk,
> 
> Given the noticable difference in Military Presses and Incline Presses, how do programs like  5 X 5  provide the option of either or?
> 
> ...



They provide the option so that you can focus on one thing at a time.  It is hard to really jam up the weights on a whole array of exercises simultaneously.  Now, just because the stimulation of your chest isn't optimal during a move like the overhead press, doesn't mean it will atrophy into retirement home grandmother territory if you aren't doing some type of bench press movement.


----------



## r00kie (May 11, 2008)

kiko said:


> How similar is 45 degree Incline Bench Press to Military Press as far as muscle recruitment is concern?



Somewhat different. For me incline presses recruit chest, delts and tri's. Whereas overhead press recruits traps, delts and tri's.


----------

